# symptoms disappeared @ 11 weeks



## lkbax (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi

I'm 11 weeks 4 days pregnant today and am feeling increasingly uneasy as all my early pregnancy symptoms seem to have disappeared. I had a scan at 8 weeks 2 days and saw 2 heartbeats. Almost straightaway the nausea went away and I've only have a couple of bouts of it since then. I was feeling very tired until about 10 weeks but that is also fine now. I have only gained about 2 kilos so far and don't really have a bump yet. The only real symptom that I seem to have is frequent urination.

This is my first pregnancy so I don't know whether this is normal at this early stage. I had some very bad cramps a few days ago which I am worried was something going wrong. Should I call the EPU tomorrow just in case?

Thanks for your help

Lindsey xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, this is normal.  The placenta is starting to take over now, so the hormones aren't just as strong as they were, and people often start to feel more normal at this stage.  Sometimes the symptoms do return for a few days after a quiet spell, so keep your remedies close at hand just in case!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lkbax (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks emilycaitlin and congratulations on your bfp!

Lindsey xx


----------

